# Khu công nghiệp sóng thần chuyên lắp máy lạnh tủ đứng 10hp, đại lý chính hãng



## Thuanhailongvan (26/11/20)

*THI CÔNG, LẮP ĐẶT MÁY LẠNH TỦ ĐỨNG 10HP CÓ LỢI THẾ VÀ HẠN CHẾ GÌ?*
Quyết định lựa chọn máy lạnh tủ đứng 10hp sẽ là sản phẩm để đầu tư thi công, lắp đặt, nhưng vẫn chưa nắm rõ được những lợi ích và hạn chế của sản phẩm?
Hãy để Hải Long Vân cung cấp cho bạn về những thông tin cần thiết xoay quanh việc thi công, lắp đặt máy lạnh tủ đứng 10hp có những lợi thế và hạn chế nào, đặc biệt, chỉ ra tên của đại lý chuyên thi công, lắp đặt máy lạnh tủ đứng 10hp giá rẻ và uy tín nhất khu vực miền Nam.
Xem thêm: thi-cong-lap-dat-may-lanh-tu-dung-10hp-co-loi-the-va-han-che-gi.html









*THI CÔNG, LẮP ĐẶT MÁY LẠNH TỦ ĐỨNG 10HP CÓ LỢI THẾ VÀ HẠN CHẾ GÌ?*


*Thi công, lắp đặt máy lạnh tủ đứng 10hp có lợi thế gì?*



Là một dòng máy thổi trực tiếp, gồm 2 bộ phận chính: dàn nóng và dàn lạnh.
Thiết kế giống như một chiếc tủ đặt sàn nhưng lại có khả năng làm mát nhanh và lạnh nhất trong các sản phẩm làm mát khác.
Hướng thổi của máy chỉ có một, nhưng khả năng đảo gió linh hoạt và thổi xa đến từ 10 mét đến 20 mét, cho nên, không gian sẽ được làm mát toàn vẹn.
Khi mua máy lạnh về bạn chỉ việc đặt ngay dưới sàn nhà nơi có diện tích và không gian phù hợp để lắp đặt, không còn phải khoan tường hay khoét trần như những loại khác.
Lốc máy sử dụng thường là loại lốc piston nên tính ổn định của máy lạnh tủ đứng công nghiệp cao, ít bị hư hỏng lặt vặt.








*THI CÔNG, LẮP ĐẶT MÁY LẠNH TỦ ĐỨNG 10HP ĐƯỢC SỬ DỤNG CHO NHỮNG KHÔNG GIAN NÀO?*
Với sức gió mạnh mẽ lên đến 100.000BTU, khả năng đảo gió và thổi xa đến 10m hoặc 20 mét hơn, đồ bền hoạt động tốt, chịu tải cao,… tất cả những điều kiện này đã giúp cho máy lạnh tủ đứng 10hp phù hợp nhất với không gian sản xuất như nhà xưởng, kho chứa hàng, khu chế xuất, xí nghiệp,…
Bên cạnh đó, máy lạnh tủ đứng 10hp còn phù hợp lắp đặt cho những không gian rộng lớn phục vụ cho thương mại như hội trường, showroom, sảnh chờ, văn phòng công ty rộng,…










*THI CÔNG, LẮP ĐẶT MÁY LẠNH TỦ ĐỨNG 10HP NÊN ĐẦU TƯ THƯƠNG HIỆU NÀO?*
Khác với những dòng máy lạnh tủ đứng thương mại (SkyAir) với công suất từ 2.0hp – 5.5hp có nhiều hãng phân phối, _máy lạnh tủ đứng 10hp_ là một sản phẩm công nghiệp, chính vì thế mà sản phẩm không được phổ biến rộng rãi, càng không có nhiều lựa chọn để thi công, lắp đặt.

Máy lạnh tủ đứng 10hp Daikin: 82.200.000đ.
Máy lạnh tủ đứng 10hp LG Inverter: 70.000.000đ.
Máy lạnh tủ đứng 10hp Reetech: 68.800.000đ.
Máy lạnh tủ đứng 10hp Nagakawa: 57.800.000đ.
Máy lạnh tủ đứng 10hp Sumikura: 66.300.000đ.








*ĐẠI LÝ NÀO PHÂN PHỐI VÀ LẮP ĐẶT MÁY LẠNH TỦ ĐỨNG 10HP GIÁ RẺ, CHUYÊN NGHIỆP NHẤT?*
Hải Long Vân là đơn vị điện lạnh uy tín trên địa bàn TPHCM, tại các quận 1, 2, 3, 4, 5, 6, 7, 8, 9, 10, 11, 12, Tân Phú, Tân Bình, Phú Nhuận, Gò Vấp, Thủ Đức…. nói riêng và khu vực miền Nam nói chung với *dịch vụ lắp đặt máy lạnh tủ đứng 10hp*. Tự tin vào tay nghề cứng cùng kinh nghiệm lắp đặt trên 7 năm trong nghề, chúng tôi có sự khảo sát chính xác, báo giá trọn gói và ước tính kinh phí chuẩn nhất cho chủ đầu tư.
Là đại lý cấp 1 của nhiều hãng máy lạnh tủ đứng 10hp trên thị trường, được ủy quyền chính hãng và phân phối trực tiếp các sản phẩm từ kho hãng, vì thế mà giá máy tại Hải Long Vân luôn là rẻ nhất, cam kết hàng nguyên đai, nguyên kiện, khi giao hàng xuất đủ hóa đơn chứng từ ghi rõ nơi xuất xứ, sau 7 – 10 ngày, hãng sẽ cấp giấy chứng nhận CO – CQ.










*KẾT LUẬN.*
Lưu lại số Hotline 0909 787 022 – Mr Hoàng để được hỗ trợ tư vấn, lên lịch khảo sát, báo giá trọn gói và dự toán tổng chi phí thi công, lắp đặt máy lạnh tủ đứng 10hp cho không gian với giá cực rẻ và uy tín tốt nhất địa bàn miền Nam.
Hải Long Vân chuyên nhận thầu cho mọi công trình lớn nhỏ cần đến sự hỗ trợ của hệ thống máy lạnh âm trần, máy lạnh tủ đứng hay máy lạnh âm trần nối ống gió trên địa bàn TPHCM các quận 1, 2, 3, 4, 5, 6, 7, 8, 9, 10, 11, 12, Gò Vấp, Bình Thạnh, Tân Bình, Tân Phú, huyện Bình Chánh, Cần Giờ, Hoc Môn, Củ Chi,... và các tịnh lân cận như Đồng Nai, Long An, Bình Dương, Bình Phước, Tiền Giang,… Nhanh chóng liên hệ với chúng tôi để nhận được những khuyến mãi cực sốc về giá máy nhé!
Nguồn link tham khảo:   Tổng đại lý & Thi công, lắp đặt máy lạnh tủ đứng chuyên nghiệp, giá rẻ nhất


----------

